# Almost home!



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Today I got word from the breeder that he is going to ship the pups on thursday and he has finally made a pick for me. His exact words about my pup were "he will rip your pants to pieces. Very active. For sure fast." Ok then! I like a dog will good pants drive.

Two more days!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

What brand of pants do you wear? I'd like to buy stock in the company.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomWhat brand of pants do you wear? I'd like to buy stock in the company.


Do tell Jason!! We could become wealthy!









Congrats on the pup, can't wait to see the pictures!!!! I forgot (I'm slow) where is the little ripper coming from?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Kathy,

Ike will be coming from Belgium. I'm thinking after I pick him up I'm going to stop by a dog friendly bar with patio and have a belgian beer in his honor.

Don't worry, Ike will only have water, maybe a pretzel ... (in case someone wonders)


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomWhat brand of pants do you wear? I'd like to buy stock in the company.


But I'm a guy. All my pants (other than work pants) look like they should have been thrown away years ago!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats awesome, I can't wait to see pics, and of course we will need ripped pants pics as proof of pants drive







How exciting, something tells me that these next few days are going to be tough!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

If he looks at my pants and then just sits there and wags his tail ... I am so going to send his butt back to Belgium!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny, "ok then! i like a dog with good pants drive.



> Originally Posted By: Jason LinToday I got word from the breeder that he is going to ship the pups on thursday and he has finally made a pick for me. His exact words about my pup were "he will rip your pants to pieces. Very active. For sure fast." Ok then! I like a dog will good pants drive.
> 
> Two more days!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no pretzel for Ike, to much salt on it. so Ike is coming in from Belgium. that's cool.



> Originally Posted By: Jason LinKathy,
> 
> Ike will be coming from Belgium. I'm thinking after I pick him up I'm going to stop by a dog friendly bar with patio and have a belgian beer in his honor.
> 
> Don't worry, Ike will only have water, maybe a pretzel ... (in case someone wonders)


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

congrats Jason. I know its been a long wait for you.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Mike. It's going to be weird to actually have the pup in front of me tomorrow. I've gotten so used to waiting! Your pup is coming home next month, right?

Just got all his flight info. He will be on a Lufthansa flight at 10:30am and be here in the afternoon. If he is anything like me, he is mostly likely going to be jet lagged and grumpy stepping off the plane. I hate flying with a passion!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Jason!

Ya, gotta love a puppy with good pants drive. Have you been practicing walking with something heavy attached to your leg? To walk with a good pants drive pup you have to practice that walk or you'll look pretty stupid when your little puppy trips you!







_(Dalton may be 9 years old but I still remember those days.)_


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, I will be getting mine around Christmas. 

Wow, I just looked at Ike's pedigree. Can you say SCHH3? LOL


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I'm hoping the nice blood flowing through Ike's veins will act as a nice counterweight to my novice A handling skills!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Both of you will be just fine.









do you have ANY pictures of him? I'm sure the breeder sent you some.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Actually he never told me which one. He probably has his hands full getting all the paperwork ready and driving the pups to Germany to ship. It could be any of these guys. 

http://www.daelenberghutte.be/zasko-Hetty.htm

So this afternoon will be more or less the first time I see him.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow Jason, how exciting!!! I can hardly wait to hear what he is like!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason Lin
> So this afternoon will be more or less the first time I see him.


That is crazy. I dont know if I could do it. 

Ike is in the air now wondering what his master will look like. LOL never even seen a picture of him either.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Didn't think of it like that, Mike, but you're right. Fair's fair! Well, off to the airport.


----------



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! Pleeeassseee......!!!!!!!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

yep, pictures would be nice Jason. I hope you documented the whole ordeal


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know, I keep checking and there is no updates!

How dare he keep us waiting!!!

There better be tones of pictures and information on the new little guy soon or I am going to explode!


Maybe Jason had to go buy some new pants on the way home?


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

LOL, I have been looking ALL day for pics, i have a feeling he is making us suffer!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

His pants drive is as reported







Here's a quick pic of Ike in the car on the way home. I'll take more pic of the monkey tonight


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Awww, I bet you are on top of the World right now!! Ike is a cutie for sure, and his focus is intense!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats, he's adorable!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He is so cute!

I can't wait until tonight, I want more pictures... haha!!!

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Awwwww Look how CUTE!!! OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG what a handsome little devil face! He is def going to give you a run for your money... or your pants


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

He is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That it! I am officially in love!!! What an absolute sweety, with pant drive to boot!!!









Congratulatons Jason! You must be over the moon with him!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

He's alright. I'll probably keep him ...









Here is the footage of Ike outside of Lufthansa Cargo Office when I let him out of his crate. I don't think he likes my pants ... (note I deliberately wore a pair from the 1990s! I came prepared for the pants monkey). 

http://www.youtube.com/user/oberdot#p/a/u/0/Cbgfn6-PU1U


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I guess they werent kidding about the pant drive. LOL thats funny


----------

